# Have you ever had a dream of being pregnant?



## calm

I have had quite a lot. As a teenager, and beng a virgen funny enough, I would have these awful dreams of being pregnant and trying to hide the baby, and there was no love for the poor mite...

The better dreams are the ones I have every now and again since being married. I am pregnant in the dream, although there is also some doubt like it might not be true... I am always something like 5 months, but the strangest and nicest thing is the feeling in these dreams... it is incredible, It is not excitement, I can't pin down this feeling, but it is really good, funny how the mind can cook up such emotions and feelings when we are asleep... When I wake up I always feel curious to find out if I will get this strange but lovely feeling when pregnant, or will I get other lovely feelings, but not that particular one that comes in dreams...

Does this happen to anyone else? (especially with the special feeling bit)


----------



## booflebump

I dream about being pregnant and having a baby lots....unfortunately I seem to leave mine in a drawer quite often or give birth to strange animals - so I cant say I have ever had that lovely feeling you are getting.....more panic at the fact I'm going to be a bad mother to the giraffe that is now my child! xxxx


----------



## Ella

I had one the other night.. Quite ironic really considering the situation I'm in now!
xx


----------



## calm

booflebump said:


> I dream about being pregnant and having a baby lots....unfortunately I seem to leave mine in a drawer quite often or give birth to strange animals - so I cant say I have ever had that lovely feeling you are getting.....more panic at the fact I'm going to be a bad mother to the giraffe that is now my child! xxxx

Oh that is so funny :rofl:

And now you say it, I think I have had a couple of dreams like that and I think I have kittens (literally)


----------



## calm

Ella said:


> I had one the other night.. Quite ironic really considering the situation I'm in now!
> xx

I don't usually read journals, but I quickly went to yours to see what was up. I am not really sure if you are going to be glad or not if the :witch: lands. I hope that whatever happens you are happy with the outcome:hug::hug:


----------



## apple84

I've had lots of dreams about being pregnant or having a baby. Usually the baby dreams are about multiples...don't know why, I'm not particularly wanting multiples.

I had a pregnancy dream once where I woke up in my dream and went to take a shower and when I looked at myself in the mirror, my nipples had grown the size of dinner plates and I was freaking out.


----------



## Pinkgirl

OMG not you mention it i had a strange dream the other night. I was giving birth in the house but i was trying to do it really quietly not to wake anyone!!!! lol and i just remember sending OH out to get milk?? lol
x


----------



## calm

Pinkgirl said:


> OMG not you mention it i had a strange dream the other night. I was giving birth in the house but i was trying to do it really quietly not to wake anyone!!!! lol and i just remember sending OH out to get milk?? lol
> x

I wonder if that could be interpreted that you don't want to cause any inconvenience to your OH of your family or at work...


----------



## achekh8707

I have pregnancy/baby dreams quite often. As a teenager I had one where I was pregnant, delivered a 20 pound baby (toddler?) boy in the choir loft at church. WEIRD.

When I was pregnant with Emma I had a dream that I was pregnant with twin girls, and I was trying to come up with names. I picked Samantha for one of them, and could not pick another name, so we didn't keep that baby (crazy!)

Recently I had a dream that I was pregnant with a second baby, going about my daily life with Emma and my hubby. I got to 35 weeks pregnant and delivered early, having a 3 pound baby boy. He was healthy and they didn't make him stay in the hospital (yeah, right) and when I woke up I was looking around for the little baby!


----------



## buttercup3

I've only had a couple which have been lovely but then wake up and feel sad that I'm not - I also do the searching round the bed for the bump/baby in my sleepy states haha


----------



## calm

achekh8707 said:


> I have pregnancy/baby dreams quite often. As a teenager I had one where I was pregnant, delivered a 20 pound baby (toddler?) boy in the choir loft at church. WEIRD.
> 
> When I was pregnant with Emma I had a dream that I was pregnant with twin girls, and I was trying to come up with names. I picked Samantha for one of them, and could not pick another name, so we didn't keep that baby (crazy!)
> 
> Recently I had a dream that I was pregnant with a second baby, going about my daily life with Emma and my hubby. I got to 35 weeks pregnant and delivered early, having a 3 pound baby boy. He was healthy and they didn't make him stay in the hospital (yeah, right) and when I woke up I was looking around for the little baby!

Oh, I can just imagine how you felt... I would have looked too, its so strange how in a dream you can develop even a bond with this little person that doesn't exist


----------



## Rainstar

I had a dream i was pregnant in february and it felt so real that i did a pregnancy test and got a BFP! Strange how our bodies work sometimes x


----------



## Cinnamon

I usually dream I'm pregnant with animals or strange things like that but some time ago I had a wonderful dream: I was pregnant with twin girls and I chose their names "Paula" and "Erika María"... Now I'll just stick to Paula I think when the time comes. xxxxx


----------



## Rainstar

Oh how i could i forget. I also dreamt i gave birth and woke myself up shortly after. I couldn't get back to sleep but then my friends OH text me to say they were now very proud parents of a little girl! strange


----------



## calm

Rainstar said:


> Oh how i could i forget. I also dreamt i gave birth and woke myself up shortly after. I couldn't get back to sleep but then my friends OH text me to say they were now very proud parents of a little girl! strange

It is strange, though those sort of things do happen a lot, at least to me


----------



## Rainstar

calm said:


> Rainstar said:
> 
> 
> Oh how i could i forget. I also dreamt i gave birth and woke myself up shortly after. I couldn't get back to sleep but then my friends OH text me to say they were now very proud parents of a little girl! strange
> 
> It is strange, though those sort of things do happen a lot, at least to meClick to expand...

me to :)


----------



## JennTheMomma

Almost all my dreams are of being pregnant or having a newborn.


----------



## Blob

I dreamt i was pregnant then decided to test cos i kept dreaming it and found out i was pregnant :lol: While i was pregnant however i dreamt i had a dog and was really upset cos i 'thought it was going to be a baby' I was so gutted ha ha ha!!


----------



## bigbloomerz

My Pregnancy and motherhood dreams are always nasty ones, I have yet to have a dream where its all lovely! x


----------



## calm

Why do so many of us dream about giving birth to animals? I wonder is there is meaning to it


----------



## Webbykinskt

i've had plenty of dreams being pregnant and really happy about it, but i've never given birth in them. maybe it's the whole WTT that's stopping my dreams from finishing lol


----------



## nadupoi

Oh, I've definitely had these dreams. Very strange ones, too. Haha. I've had everything from being pregnant and trying to hide it, having the baby, losing the baby, getting pregnant, taking pregnancy tests... all of it.


----------



## mikababy

I'm always really really happy when I dream I'm a Mum. Then I wake up, realise it's not true, and then blub! :sad2:

It usually takes me a morning to shake off the sad feeling.


----------



## bunnyg82

I have had loads, but they are often dreams about me forgetting something. Like one I forgot to feed the baby and then realised I needed to breastfeed. Others have been that i have struggled with breastfeeding or wasn't allowed to breastfeed. One of the most vivid ones though was that I just gave birth and then went to sainsbury's (literally like straight after the birth - and without the baby). I started looking for baby things but couldn't find the baby aisle. Then I just stopped and was like "why aren't I with my baby" and panicked then left! haha! how weird!! x

Obviously lots of anxiety there!! I think I worry that I am not going to be a good mum, but hopefully the fact that I worry so much means that I might be an ok mum! ha! x


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Last night I had a dream that my MIL was pregnant - how weird is that?:wacko: I can remember feeling really peed off in my dream. She's not with anybody so the chances are pretty unlikely but hey you never know.


----------



## Baby 4 me

I've only ever had one pregnancy dream. I was aware that I was in hospital and I was VERY pregnant with OH and I very excited that I was about to give birth. Then I'm huffing and puffing away pushing the baby out - the baby comes out and the nurse wraps it up in a little shawl and sends us on our way. We are on our way home in the taxi when I remember that neither of us asked what sex the baby was. At that moment I'm very aware of a warm little bundle lying on my lap in the taxi. BUT when I look down on my knee is a wrapped hot chicken like the ready made ones from Asda!!! How weird is that?? Maybe I went to bed hungry that night?!!


----------



## fivebyfive

I often have such dreams and love them but hate the feeling I have when I wake up and realise it was just a dream afterall ! 

I seem to be seeing pregnant women everywhere I look now I am almost ttc ! its doing my head in !

Chelle


----------



## lozzy21

I had a dream lastnight that i got dared to do a pregnancy test when drunk and got a bfp and then say and cried for the next 3 hrs because i was drunk while i was pregnant.


----------

